# poor, poor Minnie



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL....I think Minnie looks great...my boyfriend on the other hand has some concerns:








​
Yes, that is the sweatshirt that I ordered for Minnie. It's been fairly chilly around here at night and she'd always curl up in the tightest little ball...with her ears freezing! I would put blankets on her, but she's very sensitive to sounds and will often get up to check something out. So blankets don't really work so great. 

The inside of this is actually the most fantastically nice fleece material and seems quite cozy! But it's still fairly tight around the neck; we're gonna have to stretch it out.

Any of you seamstress hoomanz on DFC? Lol....yes, I would pay someone to make my dog pajamas......so?!?!?! :biggrin:


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

i think she looks totally adorable! my girl has a pink argyle coat for winter, so i think Minnie looks downright sensible in comparison :wink:


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Love it! I'm sure she appreciates the extra warmth.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I love it! She looks adorable! 

I've actually been trying to find a sweatshirt for Shade because he gets so darn cold once the weather cools off. They are really hard to find in the bigger doggie sizes. Where did you get that one? Is it pretty high quality? My son got him a really cheap one and it tore the first time Shade wore it outside. 

The 90 pound babies need warm clothes just as much as the chihuahua's do!!


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

If it's not TOO tight where it looks uncomfortable it should be fine. If the neck is too big it'll start to slip off and she'll possibly end up with a leg through the neck hole. I don't really know if that would happen with a large dog but one of my Chihuahuas always wore shirts because he was constantly freezing and if there was the slightest bit of looseness around the neck I'd find him with it under his leg. I had to make his shirts for him because he was so tiny. 
And tell your boyfriend to hush. She looks adorable and that's a great color on her! I bet it feels wonderful to her since it's so soft and warm. Men.....


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I love it - I think she looks wonderful and warm. 

I have a bald dog and he wears sweaters all winter. I get them from a great place that makes large-breed specific clothes - here's the site:
Great Dane Dog Apparel and dog coat

I have about 8 of the tummy warmers, and don't know what I'd do to keep him warm otherwise because they are so darn easy to get on and off.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

xellil said:


> I love it - I think she looks wonderful and warm.
> 
> I have a bald dog and he wears sweaters all winter. I get them from a great place that makes large-breed specific clothes - here's the site:
> Great Dane Dog Apparel and dog coat
> ...


Ooooh thanks, Xellil -- cool site! We will have to look at that one for a winter coat...... as far as pj's, I am thinking about going to a tailor here and asking if they can do it. My sister's husband's mother (whoa, a mouthful) was a seamstress and actually made my sister's wedding dress.....I want to ask her but lol...even if I pay her, I just feel like that's such an odd request.

chowder: I got it here: Dog Clothes, Dog Accessories & Custom Dog Gifts | Doggie Clothesline -- I think the sweatshirt is pretty decent quality but have no idea how it will hold up in the wash or for a dog who is the rough-n-tumble kind. Minnie is very calm.  Unfortunately it's def not deep enough in the chest (might be kind of uncomfortable) and once she starts putting on weight, it definitely won't fit anymore!

danecolor: where'd you get the coat for riley? sounds ADORABLE!


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

we got our coat from Thankful Paws: http://www.thankfulpaws.com/fleece-coats.htm

they are high quality, custom-made and they used to donate to the Mid-Atlantic Great Dane Rescue League when you purchased something from them, if i remember correctly. Riley still loves her coat that we got 3 or more years ago.

here are some pictures of her from a few years ago putting her coat to work:


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

danecolor said:


> we got our coat from Thankful Paws: Thankful Paws - Double Fleece Winter Coats
> 
> they are high quality, custom-made and they used to donate to the Mid-Atlantic Great Dane Rescue League when you purchased something from them, if i remember correctly. Riley still loves her coat that we got 3 or more years ago.
> 
> ...


SO cute! Are they pretty thick? As much as I hate to admit it, summer seems to be coming to a close in Wisconsin.....and I need to start thinking about fall/winter eventually. My mom scoffed at Minnie's sweatshirt... I swear I'd get less hazing if I sent a toddler out in shorts in a blizzard! Crazy people. ;-)


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

they are made of a double layer of fleece, so pretty thick. they wash well and last forever too, which is a huge bonus.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

minnieme said:


> SO cute! Are they pretty thick? As much as I hate to admit it, summer seems to be coming to a close in Wisconsin.....and I need to start thinking about fall/winter eventually. My mom scoffed at Minnie's sweatshirt... I swear I'd get less hazing if I sent a toddler out in shorts in a blizzard! Crazy people. ;-)


The people who scoff have never seen a great big dog just shivering and looking miserable in the cold! Shade may be big and tough looking, but he will find any sunbeam in the house (luckily we have skylights) and just curl himself up in it to stay warm.


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

If I remember correctly Danemama is also dane size clothing specialist; has made some coats and stuff.
Hopefully she'll chime in soon :smile:


----------



## Tamara (Jul 17, 2011)

Well I have to chime in too. This is the coat that Deuce has Chilly Dogs - Outdoor gear for Active Dogs - Dog Coats They are well made and thick and I like the fact that it covers the chest as well instead of leaving it bare. He also has a chilly sweater and a soaker coat.

Here is an older picture of Deuce right after getting his coat, he was trying it on for the first time


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Natalie (DaneMama) makes great stuff for big dogs! (and little dogs, too, I'm sure!) She made Annie's coat last year and it turned out great and fit her awesome. 

...nevermind the annoyed Boxer... she's confused why the hell she has to wear her coat when it's like 85 degrees outside. LOL














It's way thicker and nicer than the ones I found at the store, and I got to pick the fabric and everything! Cant beat that!


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

So cute! I used to put coats on Ruby & Kronos (my bridge danes) when I had them.


----------

